# 308



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Im going to buy a 308 this winter, and was wondering everyones opinion on the best brand. Im looking for some people who actually own a 308 that can lend me some insight. I have been doing a lot of research, and I want to see if the public opinion matches what I have found. Thanks for any help.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

What will you be using it for, do you want a heavy or light rifle, wood or synthetic stock?

huntin1


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

All the major manufacturers put out quality guns and the occasional lemon so get what appeals to you. I like old ruger 77's with tang type safties. You will get 50 "right" answers. The 308 is accurate in almost anything, good caliber. I've killed a ton of deer with one.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> What will you be using it for, do you want a heavy or light rifle, wood or synthetic stock?
> 
> huntin1


Need to know....
You going to be carrying the thing hunting, sitting for target, what shooting you gonna be doing.

First comment for me would be to find yourself a Rem 788 in .308. It is the first .308 I bought and until I get a dedicated tactical rifle, it will probably be my last. Just something about the newer rifles I don't like.

The 788 has a lightening fast lock time that adds to its accuracy. No other rifle can match that part. I bought mine for around $300 and it matches most Savage, Remington's and Winchesters I have shot next to that cost 2-3X as much money. On really good days when I am doing my part. I have had sub 1 inch groups easy with this rifle and I have not done anything to it.

The .243 788 I bought just last month is proving to be the same way....It is an excellent rifle.   :lol:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Im leaning towards a laminated stock, and probably going to go with a Remington Model 7. My game will be only deer, mostly whitetail.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I've got a savage 308 topped with a 3-9x40 scope. It is a very accurate rifle. Excellent for a lot of game.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

muskat said:


> Im leaning towards a laminated stock, and probably going to go with a Remington Model 7. My game will be only deer, mostly whitetail.


You could always go with a version of the M14 in semi auto. IF you are into it, you could then use it for service rifle competitions as well.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, from the rifle you listed you want a light weight hunting rifle. The Rem Model 7 SS is a good rifle and would meet your needs nicely. In the same weight and price range is the Browning A-Bolt Composite Stalker. IMHO the A-bolt is the better choice, it has a 22" bbl as opposed to a 20" bbl on the Rem. M7, which will give you a little bit more velocity, and I think the action on the A-bolt is smoother. This, of course is my opinion, either rifle would be a good choice and will serve you well. 
One caveat, top it with the best scope you can afford, do not skimp on glass. A lot of your deer hunting will be in the early morning, or evening and cheap scopes will not perform well in the low-light situations that you will be hunting in.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

if u want a good accurate rifle that is fairly light i uggest u get a tikka t3. they arent that expensive and they are a heck of a gun. there light and accurate. they arent as short as the model 7 but they are almost as light. i almost got a 7 until i saw these and i fell in love!!!! bu the 7 is a great gun aswell. goin huntin tom. and im gonna get the big 12 that is runnin our property!!!! with my tikka!!!!!! oh yea my tikka is in 308 aswell. im 15 years old and have been hunting since i was 9 and all the guns i shoot i paid for i work in hay to save up for my guns. im just a good ol country boy that loves to hunt, shoot and dip a little skoal!!!! i also own ore guns than my dad!!!!!


----------



## oldrosey1 (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a browning BLR in .308 that I love it is short, light and accurate and everyone should have a lever action, just to have one


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have 2 308's. One is a Spanish Mauser, converted to the Nato round many years ago. It might shoot pretty good if I get the trigger replaced. The other is an Ishapore SMLE. It is not terribly accurate and I use it for a lot of my flooded timber bottom hunting. It sure is ugly, but will do the job. I had a 788 (in 222 Rem). I loved it, kick myself for letting it get away everyday.


----------



## Ace25 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have my 308 on order, should be here by mid Febuary. I went with a savage, the model 12 low profile. I hope I like that new accutrigger.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/longgun_re ... vage_0813/

I also swapped the barrel for a kreiger 30". I can't wait till it gets here, my scope just showed up today.[/url]


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a Remington Model 7 ss/ss in .223. I bought it because it is short, light, easy to handle and carry, getting it in/out of pickup, and basically maintenance free and tough.
It will easily group under 1/2 / 100yds. I put a Black Leupold 4-12 parralex adjustable on it. I only shoot 50 gr Moly coated bullets in it for varmits. I do have a reload with a heavier bullet for deer for it also. Groups the same with no scope adjustment.
Remingtons are always accurate and I like the looks of Remington.

Bought my Dad a Rem Model 788 .222, 20 some years ago. Put a new scope on it some years back (got a good deal on it) I did not put a premium scope on it, but sighted it in, in the falling snow and very low light, it shot easily under a 1/2 / 100yds.

Remember clean it before you first use it (new or other wise) and Remington should be reassembled 
with the forearm screw tightened first, (tight) (when first starting out, finger tight, tap butt lightly on floor to seat the recoil lug in the stock), 
then the screw behind the trigger guard (tight, not as tight as forearm), and last the screw in front of trigger guard (just tight enough to hold the guard on/not get lost in the field). 
Tightness is in inch pounds not foot lbs like lug nuts on a spare tire. I do not have adjustment in inch lbs in my head, so please get a referance, and use torque wrench if possible (Model 7 has hex heads, I tighten by feel and watch the postion of wrench)

The 308 is an excellent, accurate round, and every country store usually has a box. Used at Camp Perry alot. A lot of opions for reload.

Hope this helps you out. krk


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Were you looking at spending a little or did you have quite a generous budget in mind? Even the less expensive manufacturers eg Zastava put out some really accurate and reliable guns these days.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I am so disappointed. I was in Scheels this last week and they had 2 Winchester 100's in 308 Win. 1 was for about $500. It was so sweet. Maybe not a long range tackdriver, but so light and easy to carry. If it hadn't been so inconvenient, I'd have grabbed that one.


----------



## James B (Feb 10, 2005)

I have the Browning composite A bolt Stalker. It pretty light so you feel the recoil but its very accurate. I have a 30 year old Redfield 2x7 Tracker scope on it but hope to put a new Aetec on it this year.


----------

